# 85' long driveway with turnaround. how much?



## NHplwguy77

I gave a guy a quote today for a 85-90' long driveway with a 2 car turnaround. Gave him a price of $35.00 per push. Will i get a call back saying i got the job or am i really to high??

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Joesno

id say way low.

ive got a drive just like that and im at 50.00 a push.


----------



## suzuki0702

dont worry u got the job!


----------



## thesnowman269

Thats pretty low if you ask me. Id charge 50 per push


----------



## swtiih

I agree with the above replies. 50 would be reasonable


----------



## M&M

I have had people question a $35 price and I also have had people very happy with a $50 price. Very similar driveways. You have to feel out your potential clients and try not to leave anything on the table.


----------



## TKLAWN

Wouldn't even drop the plow on that for $35 atleast $50


----------



## zzzman

wow i need to live where u guys live. i do a drive about 80' long with one main entrance and a one push blade width wide second entrance with a 20;x20' side parking spot. takes 15min and i only charge 20 bucks. at $25.00 i would of not got the job and they are good friends. which i know are the worst people do plow for


----------



## cornbinder

it just depends on the area. around here an average in town driveway around 40 to 50ft. long
prices start at around the $35 range for the big snow removal companies. the longer the drive the more it costs. i have 1 truck and 1 driver designated for residential drives. he helps on the early morning commercial stuff then around 8 or so he's off doing residentials. works good and during storms he stays busy and makes good $$ i do it for just under what the "big guys" charge so i stay real busy. i'm not a cut throat just smart.


----------



## cornbinder

it just depends on the area. around here an average in town driveway around 40 to 50ft. long
prices start at around the $35 range for the big snow removal companies. the longer the drive the more it costs. i have 1 truck and 1 driver designated for residential drives. he helps on the early morning commercial stuff then around 8 or so he's off doing residentials. works good and during storms he stays busy and makes good $$ i do it for just under what the "big guys" charge so i stay real busy. i'm not a cut throat just smart.http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## ctmower

My prices are usually $30 for small driveways, $35 for medium, and $45 for long ones. Obviously everyones idea of those three sizes will be different.. I usually feel out the customer and try and figure what i can get it for.. Sidewalks are usually a extra $20. Ive been averaging about $130 per hour with what I've been charging my customers and how much time it takes me to complete my route!


----------



## Snowpusher78

Sounds like u have the job, In IL where i am at i get $25 a drive roughly 2 cars wide and 2 cars deep, so that price for that drive sounds good.


----------



## fisher guy

my minumim for drives $30 i dont get out of bed for less then that that drive is $50 easy im in salisbury ma


----------



## ajslands

if the trigger is 4" you shot your self, if the trigger is .5" you good, but id go 55


----------



## SDeVoe

I don't know where you are, but in PA, just west of Coatesville, I would charge $45 up tp 6 inches, with a 2" trigger. All bets are off over 6", I will tell you what it will be when I get there.


----------



## palmtree907

Sounds like a $50 per push job to me.


----------



## larold83

thats a 25 buck one 50 bucks a push around here will put ya out of business i picked up two that way they charged 50 i came in at 25 and got the job


----------



## overtime

Would say 50 or 60. Around here what I would charge. Think you got the job.


----------



## yamahartx

Had 2 guys give me estimates of $25/ea plow on a 650' lane and a 36'x30' parking spot. All driving 10 miles to get to me and have no other jobs close by.

I think that is low. But I am too picky to hire it, so I bought my own plow!


----------



## bigmudder77

ya id say $45-55 per push under 6inchs


----------



## KAG

bigmudder77;931368 said:


> ya id say $45-55 per push under 6inchs


I'd say that about right if its near by and not much driving time


----------



## StormRanger

I have one about 300' long, with a 2 car turn around, I said $45 first, and they said the last guy was $30, we agreed on $35. BUT, its one of my favorite driveways, I love long drives.


----------



## kylecal91

What would you guys charge to plow and salt a 20x20 drive with a walk on either side about 10 feet long ea. and a very short walk to the door? This is my first year doing snow removal and I just kinda made up my own price and no one has complained so I stuck with it lol.


----------



## trycyber

Wouldn't go less than 50. I live in your neck of the woods and your way low for around here.


----------



## trycyber

KAG;932567 said:


> I'd say that about right if its near by and not much driving time


Yup! Make sure you count in how far it is...


----------



## GL&M

larold83;925148 said:


> thats a 25 buck one 50 bucks a push around here will put ya out of business i picked up two that way they charged 50 i came in at 25 and got the job


If I could get only $25.00 for 85 feet and I'm not starting the truck. Way to cheap even in this little town.


----------



## DScapes

*420' w/ turnaround*

I'm getting $75 per push here at a 4" trigger, this is my first year in snow removal, I provide quality work and I have been mowing his property and assisting with his landscaping for years... Should I be revising my snow bid to retain the landscape aspect? hope the pic works


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

DScapes;958351 said:


> I'm getting $75 per push here at a 4" trigger, this is my first year in snow removal, I provide quality work and I have been mowing his property and assisting with his landscaping for years... Should I be revising my snow bid to retain the landscape aspect? hope the pic works


That doesn't seem to bad. Do you have a cap in your contract, saying you will plow everytime 6-8" accumulates? If not, then you probably are a little low. If you do, then you should be just right. However, if they want it done early, then I would charge them more for that depending on where they are located on a route.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

To the OP: You probably will be ok, but try for $50 next time and see what they say.


----------



## DScapes

Its a 6:30am property if there are 4" on the ground, I don't have a cap b/c i've lived here for 24 years and never seen a snow storm over 6-8inches at a time, but that would be a good idea to add in there, you never know when good dump could happen... I suppose i'd be in trouble busting in there with a straight blade over 8" wet and heavy on the ground, the "agreement" doesn't include such terms, may have to add something such as this in there for next year, guess I just hope for many 4" snow storms this year!

I also plow/salt one of his office buildings near the city so I tried to give him a good rate at both properties b/c he brings in a lot of business for me.


----------



## albhb3

wow im retarted I tried to click the X on that picture


----------



## sno commander

id probably charge 35- 40 bucks. i think your in the ball park, a 90 ft long drive isn't big at all.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

DScapes;958597 said:


> Its a 6:30am property if there are 4" on the ground, I don't have a cap b/c i've lived here for 24 years and never seen a snow storm over 6-8inches at a time, but that would be a good idea to add in there, you never know when good dump could happen... I suppose i'd be in trouble busting in there with a straight blade over 8" wet and heavy on the ground, the "agreement" doesn't include such terms, may have to add something such as this in there for next year, guess I just hope for many 4" snow storms this year!
> 
> I also plow/salt one of his office buildings near the city so I tried to give him a good rate at both properties b/c he brings in a lot of business for me.


I see. The reason I mentioned it is because we get some really big storms, and then the rest are pretty small. If the people don't want to sign the contract, then I probably don't want them as a customer. Most people call you anyways during a big storm around here and want you to come more than once. Really, when it all boils down, it's really a safety thing. What if an older person has medical problems during a storm? The medics can get through a couple inches, but they would be wasting time trying to get through more than 4". And yes, it would be extremely hard on your truck plowing through more than 8" of snow on a big drive like that. Especially with a straight blade. I have a couple drives that drift a couple feet deep. If I didn't have a v plow, then I would be in trouble on those drives.


----------



## kmzlawncare

We have a minimum of a $ 50.00 charge. I dont waste my time with anything less.


----------



## Lugnut

I'd say you're low as well, I'd personally be around 50-60, but you won't lose money on it, just won't make much, but it gets your foot in the door and gets you experience. Do a great job, always have it done for them to go to work,and raise it next year if need be. After a year of excellent service they won't mind paying a little more if they're a good customer


----------



## clark lawn

larold83;925148 said:


> thats a 25 buck one 50 bucks a push around here will put ya out of business i picked up two that way they charged 50 i came in at 25 and got the job


so you lefthalf of what was being charged on the table. thats the way to do it, it will be you out of business real soon if you keep doing that. those guys probably know what it costs to run there business.


----------



## snowfighter75

$40-45 if ya ask me. Its all yours! He'll call!


----------



## harleyfxdl

To give you a frame of reference, I get $45 for a 50' drive, straight in, 2 car width, I'm in NY and I'm low!


----------



## Bunky1

Minumun of $50/push. Anything less defeats the purpose of trying to make a buck. Remember that you have to travel and if you are only getting about 9mpg on the average and the wear and tear on your truck. Unless this is a relative or a next door neighbor then charge what you require to stay in business. Remember if you cannot make a living at plowing then it is merely a hobby. Also remember you will some kind of overhead. Plow payment, gas, regular maintenance, tires and what happens if you burn up the transmission? You need to be able to pay immediately so you can get back on the road. But also remember to give the customer a good job and be reliable. This in itself will ensure your properity. Good Luck.


----------



## lawnlandscape

NHplwguy77;891550 said:


> I gave a guy a quote today for a 85-90' long driveway with a 2 car turnaround. Gave him a price of $35.00 per push. Will i get a call back saying i got the job or am i really to high??
> 
> Thanks Guys.


umm.. enjoy not making any money on that one.


----------

